# SMOKED CALAMARI, SMOKED EGGPLANT & A Dijon Delight!



## leah elisheva (Aug 10, 2014)

Happy Sunday Great Cookies and here's to good food!













DSCF7999.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014






So I had these adorable calamari cuties!!! Their eyes were smiling!













DSCF8001.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014


















DSCF8002.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014






And I sliced eggplant, tossed it in grapeseed oil and herbs de Provence and smoked it on my gas smoker, with pistachio shells used as chips - high heat - for 45 minutes.













DSCF8003.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014






As I cleaned the calamari, ink went EVERYWHERE, which made me happy! How delicious, fresh and exciting!













DSCF8004.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014


















DSCF8005.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014






After cleaning and discarding the cartilage and viscera, I mopped the rest (below) in grapeseed oil and smoked it up!













DSCF8006.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014






This went on lower heat, for 25 minutes...













DSCF8007.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014






I meanwhile did chop up raw veggies...













DSCF8016.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014






The smoked eggplant came off and smelled INCREDIBLY and had a sweet taste actually - lovely!













DSCF8017.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014






I tossed the veggies in Dijon, Tunisian olive oil and black pepper and herbs de Provence,













DSCF8018.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014


















DSCF8019.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014






And I SWEAR it tasted like potato salad somehow! TRULY!!













DSCF8020.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014


















DSCF8021.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014






When the calamari came off, it was so sweet, soft, (no rubber sense at all, like the nitrate induced, sodium laden and blanched junk that is sold in stores en masse), and worth the clean!













DSCF8022.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014


















DSCF8024.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014






I wiped those around that Dijon dressing bowl, just to coat them some...













DSCF8025.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014






Inky bowls are happy bowls in my household, as they remind me that something from the sea has been around!













DSCF8026.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014


















DSCF8027.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014






I ground blue Persian sea salt over it all...













DSCF8028.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014






And drizzled more Tunisian olive oil over it all as well...













DSCF8029.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014






And this was paired with a crisp and cold white Burgundy wine!













DSCF8030.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014


















DSCF8031.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014






And the combo was incredible!













DSCF8032.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014


















DSCF8033.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014






Everything was so succulent and juicy and soft!













DSCF8034.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014






The flavor of the squid just came alive, versus the "plastic variety" that I do often buy in stores when craving a quick meal...













DSCF8035.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014


















DSCF8036.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014


















DSCF8037.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014






The Dijon-Creamy salad just tasted like potato salad and the entire "picnic" therefore, was truly delightful!













DSCF8038.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 10, 2014






Here's wishing everyone a fabulous Calamari Safari and Happy Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you for sharing in my day!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Aug 10, 2014)

Great stuff.They are wonderful when they are that size for so many applications.

Those big white football inner size hoods are a bust. I don't know whats been done to them ,I assume there is some on boat processing method.

The snap frozen ,hand jigged un gutted ones we get from Indonesia look exactly like yours in the photo.

Great product.

Great summer meal.


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks Mick! I agree with you and far prefer these to the overprocessed white and tough pieces found thawed in stores here.

The meat on these was sweet and soft and it's just fun to see ink spurt all across the kitchen! Smiles.

Happy new week to you! Today I'm making a wild salmon tartare! Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## welshrarebit (Aug 11, 2014)

White burgundy wine? That's almost an oxymoron! Pouilly-Fuisse perhaps?


----------



## disco (Aug 11, 2014)

Another terrific smoke, Leah.  I really like the idea of smoking eggplant and will have to give it a try.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 11, 2014)

Well thank you *Welshrarebit! *

Yes, indeed, "WHITE" & "BURGUNDY" don't match on the color wheel - true be that. But White Burgundy, (Chardonnay from France) is so delicious! I adore it! Smiles. It is a food group really, yes?

Certainly Pouilly-Fuisse is an option. Though many a Chablis and then some Montrachet loveliness does exist as well. Ahh, the many delectable options!!!!!!!

REGARDLESS, how fun that you did find my colorful laden thread! Thank you so much for checking it out!!! And happy new week!!!

And *Disco,  *thanks to you too! The smoked eggplant was interesting! It LOOKS much nicer when grilled or roasted, but the smoked version was a treat to experience as well.

Happy everything to all!

Cheers!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------

